

Court upholds need for export permits for risky flu research - jacquesm
http://blogs.nature.com/news/2013/09/court-upholds-need-for-export-permits-for-risky-flu-research.html

======
jacquesm
So, to summarize, if you want to publish your research in the Netherlands and
some bureaucrat decides that it is risky (without a shred of understanding of
the subject matter apparently) they can stop your research from being
published.

Ashamed of the country I live in today.

